# Nike Golf M9 II Cart Bag



## Gringo El Bingo (Aug 11, 2014)

Bought the Nike M9 II Cart Bag to house my new VR_S Coverts last week. I bought this from Online Golf, and it came with a free Tri-Fold towel, which was a nice touch.

First impressions of the bag were very good, with pockets for everything you might possibly need. I can fit in a set of waterproofs, hat, wind breaker, spare shoes, couple of drinks bottles and a snack (in the foil lined pocket to keep everything cool). There is room for a ton of balls, tees, and all the other useful stuff. It also has a soft lined water resistant pocket for your phone, wallet and keys etc.
It straps to my 2 wheeled trolley really well, and is completely stable. No slipping around to the side like my previous (stand) bag.

The bag has 14 full length dividers, which are (apparently) graphite shaft friendly. Although this helps getting clubs in and out, if you pack out the side pockets with waterproofs, for example, you can snag a club on the same side. I'd worry about tearing the inside if putting a club back in anger. Which I often have cause to do!

The material it's made of does seem a little thin and lightweight. This is not necessarily a problem, but I do worry about long term use compared to some of the more heavy duty bags out there. I can't really judge this yet however, as it's new.

The external umbrella storage has been poorly placed behind one of the side pockets. This means that when you strap it to the trolley, access is awkward. Also you have to put the brolly in after the bag is on the trolley, or you'd end up having to unclip the trolley to get to the brolly. Not a big deal, but I'd definitely say it was an oversight.

I don't know how waterproof the 'valuables pocket' is, but I won't be testing it. I always put my phone/wallet/keys in a waterproof roll top bag (Â£4 from Go Outdoors), and I'll continue to do this.

Overall, I'm pleased with the bag. It's easy to get in and out of the car (it has a handle on the front to pick it up, and a strap to sling over your shoulder on the back), and doesn't weigh much loaded up. The few little niggles are not a big deal, and if it really bothered me, I could always put the brolly in with the clubs. I don't carry 14 anyway.

Can't speak for the longevity of the material yet, but I'm confident it'll last a while. I'll just have to hit fewer shanks so that I'm always replacing my clubs calmly!


----------

